# Hipper than their daughters



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Andy (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh dear...


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, it does not meet the high standards for American TV.


----------



## Andy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey it may make ANOTHER fantastic reality show...


----------

